# PaintScope ... anyone use?



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

has anyone used or heard of paintscope? 

http://www.paintscope.com/index.php/page/about


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I do the same thing with google maps. Its pretty accurate too.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting....whats the cost?



Bender-how do you do it with google maps?


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Like this.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

http://paintscope.com/#tab-simple
maybe this link will work


----------



## Savdog01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hines,

You can't use the new google maps for this feature. Heres you a link for it though with directions.

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/3045828?hl=en

then to measure

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/1628031?hl=en

Hope this helps.


----------



## SwatchDeck (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems like a very cool idea for getting measurements of a surface, especially for roofs and gutters. But nothing replaces the actual site walk. A walking measure wheel, a laser measuring device, and spreadsheet seem like a good solution as well. I would rather be 90% accurate, than a third party telling me they are 95% accurate. What happens when that 5% costs you thousands? Who pays then?


Brad Bolinger
Painting Oregon Inc.
SwatchDeckapp.com


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

this really wouldn't help me but I use "eagle view" for all my roof quotes... $18 and I know the square footage...if i get the job I can order another report and it will tell me how much cap..ridge vent... every thing I need....

Great tool....


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I just like the idea of having all that info in my bid packet. Makes it super professional looking, in my opinion.


----------

